# Google Chrome

## admin

Google Chrome -     ,   ,  ,     .  ...  ...

----------


## Odo

ֳ. 
Google Chrome

----------


## admin

> ֳ. 
> Google Chrome

    ,     ,     .

----------


## LAEN

- ? 
  ,   "+"  "-"

----------


## V00D00People

.  .

----------


## LAEN

.
     (    )      (   )
 , .

----------

,

----------


## admin

[IMGLINK]http://www.google.com.ua/chrome/intl/en/images/dlpage_alt.jpg[/IMGLINK]
 ,   Firefox'. ³    ,   .      ,     (     Internet Explorer'),     (     , ,  ,  ). Google Chrome   ,   ,      - .  http://www.google.com/chrome?hl=uk http://www.google.com/chrome?hl=ru

----------


## V00D00People

:)

----------


## admin

*V00D00People*,  ?

----------


## laithemmer

*V00D00People*,  ?       ...

----------


## fabulist

,        - ,       . ,  loadMovie (ActionScript)  Google Chrome  Opera   .       . .   ,    .   ,     .
Mozilla  IE     .
    JPEG:

----------


## ERNE

Chrome    http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?extra=devchannel (  -  ' ).    dev-channel   .

----------


## V00D00People

> *V00D00People*,  ?

   ,  .
2     , , ... - .

----------


## admin

*V00D00People*,  ?  ?

----------


## ERNE

> *V00D00People*,  ?  ?

  -       (  drag-n-drop-   )
-    (    )      .
-   쳺 RSS.
-     ""

----------


## admin

*ERNE*,  ,       ,    .          .
ϳ RSS   .

----------


## JPM

*V00D00People*,     100%...

----------


## nickeler

,   .        .      ,        .

----------


## admin

Google Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/extensions...namgkkbiglidom -   https://chrome.google.com/extensions...bbbdekmmmcbfjd -   RSS   ,     RSS. https://chrome.google.com/extensions...hbfmmgdbbkcjfi -  ,     ,       https://chrome.google.com/extensions...jplobcaignabnl -     ,     -,   . https://chrome.google.com/extensions...cmacdgckeeplaf -    . https://chrome.google.com/extensions...edenagjfacpobb -     , ,      ,      . https://chrome.google.com/extensions...ceeheondfmnjmd -     ,   . https://chrome.google.com/extensions...dadcibfboapggi -           (GMail, GoogleReader  ),     . https://chrome.google.com/extensions...cbmdikdmnbfbom -  ,   ,   .

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## V00D00People

:)

----------


## SERGO20010

Google Chrome

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   .    .   ,  -     ,

----------


## SERGO20010

> .    .   ,  -     ,

----------


## FLY_INTER

,     ,     ,     -    .  ,  ,      .    - ,   , (     ).  , -  , ,   ,     ,     ?  ,       ,

----------


## Lera

> - ,   , (     ).

      .   ,    .

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,    .

    -    20 /,     ,

----------


## admin

> -    20 /,     ,

     " "    ?   ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

*fragov*,  .      (   ),   ,    ,    , ,    .   ,     =(

----------


## admin

(      ). ,   ,       : SHIFT+ESC. 
      "" ? , GMail?

----------


## FLY_INTER

,     ,  =((   !

----------


## admin

> ,     ,  =((   !

         Google Chrome.        ,      .  ,    ,   Chrome         ,     .
       .

----------


## Sky

> ,

  ...

----------

,   )))

----------


## admin

,     LastPass -    .    .        .
   Chrome    .
    DNS.

----------


## FLY_INTER

**,    ...           ,   ,     ,    ,  ,...     ,          ,     , (         )      ,       ,  ,   .    ,         DriverPack Solution -        (     ,  )      ?

----------


## JPM

.   :
-   speeddial;
-         (    ).

----------


## Sky

AdBlock - ,      (      )

----------


## nickeler

,      , .        .   ,      ,       ,   .      .   ,   ,      ,     ,   .    ?    ?

----------


## admin

*nickeler*,       .   Google Chrome - CTRL+SHIFT+N

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,  )))    ,   ,     . 
:     ,   ....       ))))

----------


## admin

> fragov,  )))    ,   ,     . 
> :     ,   ....       ))))

   ,    : chrome://chrome/extensions/

----------


## V00D00People

\    (   )  \

----------


## Sir_2006

Save from net

----------


## V00D00People

> Save from net

   
  ?   ***
,

----------

